# Kessil A80 vs H80?



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Based on the website I can not find any major differences between the two lamps. Does anyone have more information?

Also, their website lists both the A80 & H80 under both freshwater and saltwater...is it the same product for both, you just adjust the spectrum to your needs?? 

Thanks


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

aren't "H" 's horticulture spectrum based lights?


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

So "H" would be non-aquatic use?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Teebo said:


> So "H" would be non-aquatic use?


Well.. yes and no.. Certainly can use either to grow plants but the H series would look bad..


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

I do not understand, they physically look the same. They both have a light temperature control knob, so in theory they should be able to be adjusted to the same temperatures and putout the same spectrums??


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Teebo said:


> I do not understand, they physically look the same. They both have a light temperature control knob, so in theory they should be able to be adjusted to the same temperatures and putout the same spectrums??



No, different diodes..........
https://www.bulkreefsupply.com/h80-tuna-sun-flora-refugium-led-light-kessil.html










I suspect you are wondering why one is sig. cheaper than another.. Ask Kessil.. makes little sense to me but to gouge a smaller market..............


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

I am not really seeing a price difference they are both $130. I'm a bit confused reading the temp charts here, will either lamp do 6500k daylight for fresh water plants?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Teebo said:


> I am not really seeing a price difference they are both $130. I'm a bit confused reading the temp charts here, will either lamp do 6500k daylight for fresh water plants?


A80 will....H80 has no color temp.

As to pricing, must just be for the larger units..but


amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/Kessil-Tuna-...TF8&qid=1516047508&sr=1-1&keywords=kessil+h80
$129 H80

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N53DGV...T0REYSQG8GW&pd_rd_w=sCxjz&keywords=kessil a80
$154 A80
sorry reef light..

Here:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0749X5BP2/ref=psdc_2975458011_t4_B0749X5XL8


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Ahaa now I see how the H80 has only 4 color selections, where the A80 has a variable temp/spectrum knob to get your exact desired color.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Teebo said:


> Ahaa now I see how the H80 has only 4 color selections, where the A80 has a variable temp/spectrum knob to get your exact desired color.


6000k to 9000k.............










https://reefbuilders.com/2016/09/08/kessil-a80-led-tuna-blue/#


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmm an H80 might be a nice addiction to the Kessil A160we.. I wonder if I could get one mounted on the same gooseneck arm somehow


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Chlorophile said:


> Hmm an H80 might be a nice addiction to the Kessil A160we.. I wonder if I could get one mounted on the same gooseneck arm somehow


If you were going to do that just get a Aquaticlife Halo or Radion xr15..

A stands for aquarium.. h for horticulture..  or so I assume..


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> If you were going to do that just get a Aquaticlife Halo or Radion xr15..
> 
> A stands for aquarium.. h for horticulture..  or so I assume..


What is the implication for getting rid of the very attractive 40w kessil? 
The H80 light has a very very nice red spectrum and is advertised as being controllable by the Kessil Spectral controller. 
If I could position the h80 directly behind the 160 and turn the red up I think I could get a really really attractive light output. 

While still being significantly smaller and less disgusting than a Radion or Aquaticlife with the 10-15 large gaudy disco LED's that reflect on the waters surface no matter where you're looking from.

Bump: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4AtdFC0H9M
The spectrum is "mental" so if i'm washing it out with the very "bleachingly" bright 160 I could probably get a lovely bit of color with this.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

If you have both running you will get color highlights from the units..

2 separate point light sources is just 2 big different colored diodes..
















Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.. To me Kessils look like hanging a beer can (160 or larger) over my tank.. A cute beer can but can nevertheless..
Kessil ..............."Fosters" for aquariums.. 
See how that works?? Pure personal opinion.
Of course w/ 2 you are on your way to a 6 pack...

Fw tanks don't need surf btw..


Radion w/ th new diffuser is getting pretty high grades w/ the reefers...and yes, not the cutest either..


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

In that case I would gladly cut up a beer can and sleeve my Kessil to look like an actual beer!


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> If you have both running you will get color highlights from the units..
> 
> 2 separate point light sources is just 2 big different colored diodes..
> 
> ...


Beer can vs mothership I guess I just like that it's smaller, you don't notice it much and I get a good view into the top of the tank and it's very pretty from above.

Are the radions significantly better regarding output?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes...Kessil 160 is 40W Radion is 85....and diode efficiency is close to equiv...

THAT said 160 has plenty of power for FW....so it's not really as important as it seems..
For me the Radion is more "flexible" as to my likes/dislikes.. 
It follows closer to my DIY philosophy ..

NEITHER, certainly, don't win any designer awards..


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

$20 floor standing 3-way lamp from Walmart with high intensity LED bulbs from ebay, they must have been $12ea. Cheap and easy throw up for now, has been working great. I even have a sealed LED from a 5 gallon tank zip tied to the center gooseneck for night lighting.


----------



## user12345pk (Sep 7, 2016)

can you post a link to these items?



Teebo said:


> $20 floor standing 3-way lamp from Walmart with high intensity LED bulbs from ebay, they must have been $12ea. Cheap and easy throw up for now, has been working great. I even have a sealed LED from a 5 gallon tank zip tied to the center gooseneck for night lighting.


----------

